# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Zijn op zoek naar belgen/nederlanders in Moscow...

## Gerdy &amp; Svetlana

Het is een helse zoektocht en hopen via deze posting iemand te leren kennen in Moscow... Zitten namelijk met een heel klein maar toch Oooo zo belangrijk probleempje en alleen iemand ter plaatse (in Moscow) kan dit in een handomdraai oplossen! 
Met hartelijk dank voor respons!

----------


## синичка

Ik weet niet of er hier op dit forum wel Belgen of Nederlanders zijn die in Moskou wonen. Moskovieten komen er hier genoeg, maar ik geloof dat er maar

----------


## Gerdy &amp; Svetlana

Bedankt voor de tip (URL) hoor! We gaan daar eens verder zoeken.

----------


## Jon

Weet niet hoe belangrijk het is, maar neem aan dat het Nederlandse consulaat ook in Moskou zit.

----------


## baggio

Wat is het probleem? Ik zit in Moskou voor lange tijd. 
gr, baggio

----------

